
Show HN: I built an unstoppable database for reporting police misconduct - anonphenom
https://policeaccountabilitynow.org/
======
tdeck
How will you prevent this from filling with spam? Are you manually approving
submissions in some way?

------
russdpale
Where is the actual data kept? if IPFS is just the file system then where is
the storage?

~~~
anonphenom
On the ethereum blockchain + anyone can replicate our pinset on IPFS by
running the following:

> ipfs-cluster-follow pan-backup-cluster init
> [http://ipfs.policeaccountabilitynow.org:8080/ipfs/QmWR7Ko9pg...](http://ipfs.policeaccountabilitynow.org:8080/ipfs/QmWR7Ko9pgZm1tRSGmBuL5Jvkpx6aPzifsYXWowBAkRAo9)

Full docs: [https://policeaccountabilitynow.org/docs/ipfs-
access/](https://policeaccountabilitynow.org/docs/ipfs-access/)

------
slater
"unstoppable", how?

~~~
bigiain
Presumably referring to it using IPFS - which means there's no central hosting
for the cops to try and shut down...

Looks like the
[http://dapp.policeaccountabilitynow.org](http://dapp.policeaccountabilitynow.org)
domain and the bundle.js it's hosting could be targeted, but all the content
for the (single) report comes from urls like [https://damp-lingering-
feather.kovan.quiknode.pro/b7169106fd...](https://damp-lingering-
feather.kovan.quiknode.pro/b7169106fd1d071a8a96fd71df44b7315563d0cd/) \- which
would presumably be available from any other public IPFS gateway (or directly
from IPFS)

~~~
russdpale
I don't think anything is actually stored on IPFS is it? There must be a
centralized server somewhere with the actual data. IPFS is just the file
system, not the storage.

